# Raised shingles a concern?



## ConfusedDave (Aug 12, 2011)

While cleaning my gutters I noticed that a certain shingle, and the one on top of it, appear to be raised off the roof a bit (see circled area of picture).

Is this a concern? If so is there a simple fix? I know nothing about roofing unfortunately and would really appreciate any thoughts.

thanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

No, not really a big concern if that is the only aesthetic concern.

If you can remove the nail at the side gable edge of that shingle, (To do so, you must un-nail the shingle above it too), then you may be able to press it down in plae and re-nail it.

Or, you can lay something like a 2" x 6" on top of it with some weighted ballast, such as a small sand bag and see if it keeps it down permanently. 

Ed


----------



## ConfusedDave (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, I appreciate the help.

I noticed you categorized the problem as an aesthetic concern. Is it therefore reasonably safe to assume that if I leave things as is that I won't experience roof problems?

As far as visuals go, this is only an issue I notice when I clean my gutters once or twice a year...I don't notice it from the ground and therefore would rather not risk going up on the roof if this doesn't pose a true problem.

Again, thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It is fairly minor although you would want to get that nail sunk so wind doesn't catch that shingle and blow it off. Also, a wind driven rainstorm could blow water up under that shingle...........unlikely to be sure, but why take chances.


----------



## Denzo (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like the nail underneath the tab is coming up...you can take a flat pry bar, put it under the shingle tab and on top of the offending nail...then carefully bang it back down with a hammer(on top of the tab)..this will be a temp fix at best, it will eventually work it's way back up again...remember...carefully...you don't want to have the nail puncture the shingle


----------

